# Industrial Air IL1682066.MN vs DEWALT DXCMPA1982054 which one is the best?



## Jacob_Wood (Apr 28, 2021)

according to the price, but are similar. that's why it's difficult to choose the best one. anyone suggest to me which one is best according to the features?


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jacob_Wood,

You would get more response if you put links in discussion to compare these compressors. Most are not motivated to search for these compressors online.

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jacob_Wood, 

I like the Industrial Air simply because of the V-twin cylinder which runs cooler. These are pretty low end compressors for home owners to use with tire inflators or blow guns and weak for any serious air tools like a dual action sander for example. What do you plan to use this for? The Dewalt will require a 20 amp circuit, (actually both will) but can be wired for 240 vac. 

Stephen



stevon said:


> Jacob_Wood,
> 
> You would get more response if you put links in discussion to compare these compressors. Most are not motivated to search for these compressors online.
> 
> Stephen


----------

